# How long can I keep my clones...cloning?



## j.p.s.w (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok i know im such a newb. I admit it. I want to learn though. Im excited to be growing my 2nd time around with an actual tent. The first time was with a pc stealth set up but I since have sold that an am now going LED! I know it will be some time before I start cloning, like 2 months but I just want to get a head start on my research with your guys's help! I dont know how to even ask the question but hopefully you guys can follow along. im going to be using Root riot cubes to place my cuttlings in. Then cover the tray with a stranded 7 inch dome. I still havn't figured out which light to use for this dome cuttling set up. I guess my first question would be, do you guys have any recommendations? Once I have a nice light, I know it will take around 2 weeks to get the roots going. But I plan to be a month into vegg when I cut my clones, and then I plan to flower for 2 months. So im going to have clones hanging out in the clone tray for 2 months before Im able to put them in the grow tent. Does this make sense? So my question is, is it ok to leave them "cloning" in the tray for 2 months until I have harvested the original plants? Confusing I know, but hopefully you guys can give me some tips advice and insight it would be really helpful. Again this is my first time growing tent, and really my first time going to be cloning.


----------



## plush (Apr 5, 2012)

they would probably just get to big to fit in your tray as well as being unmanageable. your roots would be exposed to light and have no medium to grab on to and they would die for sure. it is possible to take clones from a flowering plant if that can make your timing any more manageable. other than that i would suggest a second tent. ;P


----------



## Chiggachamp (Apr 5, 2012)

i think 2 months is too long. as it will have established a root mass and now will start developing new foliage. i think the longest u should keep em is maybe a month from the actuall cut date and as far as bulbs go for cloning, just use a reg CFL. thats what i use and have a over 90 percent sucess rate. but u could move the rooted clones into dixie cup or party cups with soil of whatever ur medium is and put those in the dome without the top on and just had a couple more cfl. it wont grow much but itll keep em alive and healthy why ur about to harvest ur other ones.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Apr 5, 2012)

but the whole cloning from a flowing plant DOES work. i wouldnt want to put my plant in shock by "revegging" it. al though many people do it sucessfully. 


another idea is to do what im doing. im in the same predicament as u. i want more plants but only 1 tent. so i took clones about a week ago and then flipped the switch to flower. and as soon as those clones root im gonna out them outdoor. so ill have 3 flowering inside and 4 vegging outside to maximiz my legal plant limit of 7.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Apr 5, 2012)

and by the time my outdoor plants get rady to flower the ones inside will be done so i could just take clones before the seasons change and have 4 flowering outside while 3 and vegging inside. 
just my .02 cents


----------



## j.p.s.w (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey thanks guys for the help! You guys really painted a nice picture for me. Plush, thats a good idea, I can take a cutting from the plant 1 month before harvest. And Chigga, thats a good idea too! I can transfer the cube into a cup with the soil that I use and let it hang out in the light for 2 months before I start harvesting. Chigga, how many watts of a cfl should I get if im going to have them hang out in the dixie cup with soil? Yeah I dont want them to grow much, just stay alive until they are ready for the tent.


----------



## Chiggachamp (Apr 6, 2012)

To be honest u woulnt need much at all. I woyld say atleast 2 but atmost 3. Just keep em within a couple inches of the clones. And they will grow but very slowly. Which is what ur goin for . Good luck brotha keep us posted .


----------



## j.p.s.w (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. Using this light for the clones http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=314. Ill update.


----------

